# when not to breed a shy dog?



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Melodyp77 said:


> I have always heard you don't want to breed shy dogs. Now I'm not sure how you would tell if a dog is shy from poor socialization or from bad breeding. My puppy that I acquired is shy around people and I have always felt it was cause of poor socialization and the fact that we literally just moved when I got her from the airport.
> 
> I kinda forgot about her. We are very bonded now and she really is a sweet happy dog but she just doesn't seem to like people or they scare her. We moved that Sunday and like I said acquired her on the Friday before. Do you think all these factors contribute to her shyness?
> 
> If I shouldn't breed her then I need to send her back asap as I can't be throwing money away like this. I can't show her and then on top of that not breed her also.:argh:


Dear Melodyp77;

I agree that you *should not breed a shy dog*. It does not matter if the dog is shy because of genetics or because of lack of socialization. 
I do not think your moving would have affected her shyness. A temperament plus puppy would still have been able to come out of the crate. It may have had it's tail down but still it should not have been shy - especially with people.
Forgetting about her may not have helped her confidence.
If you think getting her and *not breeding her is throwing away money* I do not think you should be breeding dogs. Getting a dog health tested before breeding costs money and there is *never a guarantee* that your dog will *pass* the health tests. 
Imagine how much money you would have spent on this bitch before then!

I suggest you send her back as soon as possible before you lose even more money. You may want to look into buying from a reputable breeder before you buy another dog.
Good luck and I hope your husband finds another job soon.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think you should send her back too...sounds like you have your hands full with a new baby, and a shy dog could develop some behaviours that need a lot of time (and money! if you hire a behaviourist or trainer) to correct. Also, besides the health testing prior to breeding, which costs some money, you can't breed until she's at least two years old which means you'd have to have your dog go through some heat cycles in your busy household. THAT would be tough, with neighbourhood dogs hanging around your yard hoping your girl will get loose. And then too, if you did breed, you would have to find a good quality health-tested stud dog who is complementary to your dog to breed to (whose owner doesn't mind breeding to a dog who isn't a champion), which could be difficult; it's going to be expensive to have her bred and what if she doesn't get pregnant? Or has only 1 puppy, or has lots of problems that needs vet attention, or what if it's hard to find good home(s) for the pups?....it all costs money, money, money! Poodles are awesome dogs but I don't think they're the easiest dogs in the world to own, because they need so much time and training. That's my personal opinion of course. I really hope things turn around for you soon though.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

That was my thought exactly that I have seen dogs abused that still will accept humans. 
:ahhhhh:I fully intended to do all her health testing and being that her parents are health tested and cleared, I understand the risk involved there and that it comes with breeding. That's a risk I'm willing to take but when it's so soon it just really gets to me. I felt I had bought her from a well known breeder, as she has been breeding for yrs and she is well known. People have mixed feelings about her and with her being in another state it's hard to judge for myself what is true or false. She bred a dog that was the #1 ukc champion, I think last yr. She has many champions. I looked over the pedigree and low coi, hip testing etc. I was told sometimes it just happens. I guess I have to have another talk with the breeder and see what she is willing to do.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

Melodyp77 said:


> That was my thought exactly that I have seen dogs abused that still will accept humans.
> :ahhhhh:I fully intended to do all her health testing and being that her parents are health tested and cleared, I understand the risk involved there and that it comes with breeding. That's a risk I'm willing to take but when it's so soon it just really gets to me. I felt I had bought her from a well known breeder, as she has been breeding for yrs and she is well known. People have mixed feelings about her and with her being in another state it's hard to judge for myself what is true or false. She bred a dog that was the #1 ukc champion, I think last yr. She has many champions. I looked over the pedigree and low coi, hip testing etc. I was told sometimes it just happens. I guess I have to have another talk with the breeder and see what she is willing to do.



I should probably explain that the baby is not a newborn anymore and that it has been several months since we moved. I do have a stud that is fully tested with pennhip, news, dm, cerf etc etc. he championed and although she off sets most of his faults one thing I wish she had was a longer nose since his is not as long as like nor hers. Although I think hers is much nicer. I hear that reds tend to have worse conformation then your other colors. that is what another breeder told me. I really wish that I had a breeder mentor in my state. Mine moved. I'm just a hobby breeder that wants to breed for health and be able to show. I've got my family to raise but wanted my kids to share in this with me and get them to show, learn to groom right along with me and raise spoos in our family. It will be nice to maybe be able to hold my own puppy back since so far the only good dog I got is my stud. he's a gem. So if any assumptions could be set aside and then just real opinions would be valuable. If I was just in it for the money I wouldn't be asking on here for advice. I would just do it not caring what happens. I'm novice and trying to get more then just one opinion.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You should NEVER breed a shy dog. Standards are supposed to be calm, goofy yet confident dogs. It doesn't matter how pretty they are, if they are shy they should be spayed. Some standards do go through shy periods which I wouldn't say means they should never be bred, but she sounds over all shy. But, a dog that is shy in your house and then goes up to your sister in law and mother in law without a problem sounds like maybe she isn't a good fit for your house and could open up in a different environment. Still, you shouldn't breed her. What with a new baby around and a husband who doesn't like her, she is probably totally stressed out. If standards who are on the shy side aren't well socialized, and it sounds like you didn't have time to socialize her, you can have issues. In her case, it is probably both that she is too shy by nature and also that you weren't able to socialize her. 

I would not breed her. A bitch that isn't confident and calm won't make a good mother to the puppies. Call the breeder and see if she'll take her back. I doubt you'll get your money back, but you won't have any more expense. Also, it sounds like your girl needs a different type of home to be happy herself. I hope your family has better luck soon! 

PS breeding and showing dogs is a money pit.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Melodyp77 said:


> I have always heard you don't want to breed shy dogs. Now I'm not sure how you would tell if a dog is shy from poor socialization or from bad breeding. My puppy that I acquired is shy around people and I have always felt it was cause of poor socialization and the fact that we literally just moved when I got her from the airport. It was Friday when she arrived and She was scared and wouldn't come out to go potty. I kinda forced her out cause I had brought my baby as I'm breast feeding and it takes me more then an hr to get home. My baby, I could hear start to stir and fuss so I rushed our introduction despite knowing better. So back in her crate she went. Half way home the baby was really crying hard by now so I stopped to feed her in the car. I tried again to get the pup to come out when I was done with the baby and she still wouldn't. This was about 8pm and I don't recall we introduced to the other dogs or if I left her in her crate. It's been several months now. I noticed she was shy but with move and then my husband losing his job just 17 days after moving etc etc I kinda forgot about her. We are very bonded now and she really is a sweet happy dog but she just doesn't seem to like people or they scare her. We moved that Sunday and like I said acquired her on the Friday before. Do you think all these factors contribute to her shyness? forgot to mention my husband picked her up from behind and she bit him and he threw her down. She avoids him like the plaque. He can be so stubborn and dumb when it comes to her. The breeder didn't say much and I'm friends with her on facebook and she is always posting pics of all the dogs in her house being normal dogs. i had asked her to ship her sooner but she wanted to wait for the second shot. Now I had wish I had asked to hold her for at least another wk but I was anxious for my new pup. I also wish I had taken my time in our first initial meeting. If I shouldn't breed her then I need to send her back asap as I can't be throwing money away like this. I can't show her and then on top of that not breed her also.:argh: oh but the other day I took her to my mother and law and she went right up to my sister in law and was begging to be petted that was so not like and I was stunned.


A sound dog is not made shy by lack of socialization. A sound dog does ot bite. a sound dog can tolerate correction.

Definitely DO NOT BREED this dog.

Yes, she can be trained and worked with extensively to give her a good quality of life and be a nice pet. But she should be returned if she doesn't fit your needs and household and hopefully spayed.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

It is usually best not to breed dogs with temperament problems. Even if you are sure the problem does not have a genetic cause, a bitch with a poor temperament will influence her pups' temperaments simply by them being exposed to her during her normal care for them. A boy with a poor temperament is likely to get very stressed about being used as a stud and this could turn into aggression and result in injury either to him or the bitch he's supposed to be mating with. If your dog is health tested and you want to breed him, why not advertise him as a stud so he can be used on more appropriate bitches instead?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Quick question pls, what is the charateristic of a shy dog?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

outwest said:


> You should NEVER breed a shy dog. Standards are supposed to be calm, goofy yet confident dogs. It doesn't matter how pretty they are, if they are shy they should be spayed. Some standards do go through shy periods which I wouldn't say means they should never be bred, but she sounds over all shy. But, a dog that is shy in your house and then goes up to your sister in law and mother in law without a problem sounds like maybe she isn't a good fit for your house and could open up in a different environment. Still, you shouldn't breed her. What with a new baby around and a husband who doesn't like her, she is probably totally stressed out. If standards who are on the shy side aren't well socialized, and it sounds like you didn't have time to socialize her, you can have issues. In her case, it is probably both that she is too shy by nature and also that you weren't able to socialize her.
> 
> I would not breed her. A bitch that isn't confident and calm won't make a good mother to the puppies. Call the breeder and see if she'll take her back. I doubt you'll get your money back, but you won't have any more expense. Also, it sounds like your girl needs a different type of home to be happy herself. I hope your family has better luck soon!
> 
> PS breeding and showing dogs is a money pit.


I only wish I could put it as eloquently as you did, but nevertheless, I agree with you 100%.


----------

